# Part-time/evening classes



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi folks,

My wife recently arrived in Dubai (Springs) and discovered a ghost town instead of a busy community and is keen to find out whether there are part-time or even evening classes in colleges or schools in subjects other than crochet and quilt making (quilt making in Dubai !!!??)

Does anyone out there know if there are any ????

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What do you mean a ghost town? Springs was always busy when I lived there. Might help if you tell us what exactly it is that she wants to learn.


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

We have 2 dogs and walk them around the Springs 3/4, Meadows lakes twice a day. Even on a weekend you can walk around in the morning and not meet a single other person !

I've also come to the conclusion that swimming pools are just elaborate and very expensive bird baths as they seem to be the only creatures that use them !!

She wants educational/semi professional courses to enhance her CV ( I.T skills/Customer Service etc) NOT the typical housewife courses (such as cake baking, quilt knitting)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL I used to live in Springs 2 and was always dog walking about the Lakes - always bumped into dog walkers, joggers etc.

I think your best bet for courses is to take a look at Knowledge village - it's not far and they do all sorts of courses there.


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks.

Will investigate.

There's a bit of a dog creche forming in the early evening at Springs 3 but its just so weird to go out on a weekend and there be no-one about !! Particularly at this time of year ! What do people do ???????????


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

It's winter and cold!!! LOL just joking.


Try all of the secondary schools for courses. I know the GEMS chain run IT, language etc.

L


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Ha ha..It's sooo cold, I almost need one of those knitted quilts !!

Thanks for the advice. I thought of the schools first but couldn't seem to find anything on the school websites I visited. 

Will try harder. It might keep me warm !


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

johnwasamover said:


> Ha ha..It's sooo cold, I almost need one of those knitted quilts !!
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I thought of the schools first but couldn't seem to find anything on the school websites I visited.
> 
> Will try harder. It might keep me warm !


I don't think the I of is on websites.....ill try and find you a contact/email/web address.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> I don't think the I of is on websites.....ill try and find you a contact/email/web address.


http://www.gemsictacademy.com/home.php


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

That's excellent. Thank you.


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,we moved here in dec, not the same community as you but feel exactly the same,we think we are the only family that live here!!!!Anyway,if your wife has a look there is another very active website for women here,all the ladies are very helpful,not sure if i'm allowed to put it on here if not 'sorry admin'just trying to help) ********** dot com


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Ha ha..it's kinda nice to know that we're not the only ones feeling like they've moved to a ghost town !! Actually, my wife spends a lot of time on the ' Ladies ' site looking for info and jobs and of cse..quilt knitting advice !


----------

